# Land King



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Has anyone ever heard of a land king??? just looked at one not sure what it is or was... Is it worth the time to rebuild? It seems to be a large GT.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

Is this the Land King your talking about? 

Land King 

Or is it a Chopper Box (used for Hay)


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *Has anyone ever heard of a land king??? just looked at one not sure what it is or was... Is it worth the time to rebuild? It seems to be a large GT. *


By chance do you have any pictures??? I've never heard of it.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Wingnut, it looks kinda like that picture w/out the hyds..

Argee I will try and get some pictures......


----------

